
Scam from 800 number about Apple account - talkingtab
I just got a 800 call, supposedly from Apple saying my account had been compromised. When it asked if I wanted to speak to an agent, I said yes, then I asked the agent to identify himself. I got an immediate hang up.  Scam.<p>The interesting thing is that on my iPhone, pressing the recent number got me to real Apple support.<p>I&#x27;m pretty suspicious, but have not seen an 800 number before or something that smooth.
======
noonespecial
I can buy my own 800 number for $8, but more than than, I can type any number
I want into the command prompt on an asterisk box and have it show as the CID
on most phones right now.

I could literally start running this scam myself in 20 minutes for less than
$5.

Caller ID is not a secure system at all. Anyone can type anything. Its like
the "from" field in an email.

------
dredmorbius
Long-ongoing, FYI.

